# Webcam für Discothek



## max (2. März 2004)

Ich muss für den Internetauftritt einer Discothek eine Webcam einbauen, und da stellt sich für mich die Frage welche Webcam ich da verwende soll.

Die Webcam soll eine gute Auflösung haben und mit wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen gut zu recht kommen (schneller Weißabgleich).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein Modell empfehlen soll nicht mehr als 200 EURO kosten.


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2004)

Soll das ganze ein "Live" Videostream sein, oder alle x-Sekunden ein Bild?


----------



## max (2. März 2004)

Nein soll kein Live-Stream sein.

Das Bild wird einfach alle 5 sec. aktualisiert.

Das Bild muss von der Qualität her nicht perfekt sein, wird wahrscheinlich sowieso nur mit 320 x 240 im Netz dargestellt.


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2004)

Mmm. Wirklich sptizenmäßige Qualität, die nicht den typischen Webcam Flair hat, bekommst du meiner Meinung nach nur, über eine Digitalkamera, die du über USB o.Ä. vom PC mit einer Software als Webcam nutzen kannst.
Das machen noch lange nicht alle Webcams mit (was öfter geht, ist das Sucherbild als "Videosignal" einzuspeisen, aber dann sieht es aus wie bei jeder normalen Webcam), aber wenn du da evtl. eine ältere Digicam findest 1MegaPixel würde ja schon reichen, die das per Software Aufnehmen und am besten direkt verkleinern kann, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach ideal.

Am absolut geilsten ist natürlich ein Firewire Camcorder, weil dieser a) als wirkliche Videoquelle dient und von den meisten Webcam Programmen problemlos angesprochen werden kann, woraus sich b) das Gefrickel mit spezieller Software erübrigt. Allerdings dürfte das den Preisrahmen von 200€ wahrscheinlich sprengen.

PS: Ein Updateintervall von 5Sekunden ist meiner Meinung nach zu niedrig angesetzt. Wenn du bedenkst, dass Leute mit langsamer Verbindung (oder zu Stoßzeiten, wenn viele Leute gleichzeitig gucken) schon alleine 5s an einem Bild laden, dann kann es extream oft vorkommen, dass das Bild nicht fertig lädt.
Besser wären hier denke ich 10 Sekunden


----------



## max (2. März 2004)

Also wegen der Qualität, war ich gestern dort und hab mal mit einer alten Webcam von Logithec getestet und die hat halt einigermaßen passable Ergebnisse geliefert, die qualität von der ist nicht überragend. 

Die hätte aber schon so gepasst, bloß dass sie mit dem Lichtwechsel nicht so gut zu recht gekommen ist.

Hab die Webcam  auch mal bei mir installiert. 

Also die die ich benötige sollte einfach nur etwas besser sein als die die ich da verwendet habe.

10 sec. für die Aktualiesierung des Bildes ist sicher besser.


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2004)

Auf Grund der eigentlich immer absolut trägen Sensoren in Webcams, wirst du kaum eine normale als Webcam im Handel befindliche Webcam finden, die problemlos schnelle Lichtwechsel verarbeitet bekommt.

Das merkst du alleine schon, wenn du in deinem normalen Zimmer das Licht an oder ausstellst. Das dauert ~1Sekunde oder mehr, bis die Kamera wieder ein vernünftiges Bild liefert.


----------



## max (2. März 2004)

Stimmt!

Aber ich habe es gestern eben in der Disko mit der alten Webcam ausgetestet und die ist eigentlich mit den Lichtverhältinissen halbwegs gut zurecht gekommen, ich denk mir nur dass eine neuere Webcam eine bessere Qualität liefert, und welche da zu empfehlen ist.

Wenn die Qualität von einer neuen Wecam besser ist dann ist das dann schon Perfekt.

Mehr brauch ich da nicht.

Und mit einer Videokamera ist das einfach zu teuer.

Hab für die Webcam allein ein Budget von ca. 200€


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2004)

Hast du denn tatsächlich die Webcam unter realen Bedingungen getestet? Also im Dunkeln, mit laufender Lightshow und Special Effects (ich weiss ja nicht, was die da so alles hängen haben).
Denn ich denke, wie schon zuvor angemerkt, dass die recht trägen Sensoren in Webcams dafür sorgen könnten, dass bei aufwendiger, stark wechselnder Lichtsituation eben durch eine aufwändige Lichtshow du mehr falsch belichtete Bilder bekommst, als einigermaßen akzeptable.


----------



## max (2. März 2004)

Wir haben sie bei voller Lightshow getestet!

Also mit Strobo, MovingHeads, allen Spots usw.
So richtig inakzeptabel war es nur wenn das Strobo auf voller Leistung war. aber sonst ist es eigentlich gut gegangen.

Also man hat die Personen auf der Tanzflächer erkennen können und das würde eben schon reichen, ich denk halt dass eine neue besser ist.


----------

